# Địa chỉ phân phối máy lạnh công nghiệp chuyên nghiệp giá tốt nhất



## diem.hlv123 (30/10/20)

Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp hay tủ đứng công nghiệp?
Với 10hp, nên lắp máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp hay tủ đứng công nghiệp thì tốt hơn?
*Phân vân: Có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất?*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp thổi trực tiếp với công suất hoạt động nằm từ 5.5hp – 20hp, sức gió mạnh mẽ, khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ cùng với sự dễ dàng trong lắp đặt… quả thực chính là sản phẩm mà nhiều nhà đầu tư muốn mang về cho vị trí máy lạnh cho hội trường của họ.



Tuy nhiên, không hẳn chỉ có máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp mới phù hợp cho công ty xuất, chủ đầu tư vẫn có quyền quyết định lựa chọn máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp, hoặc máy lạnh âm trần để tiết kiệm chi phí hơn… Vậy thì cuối cùng, có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất không vẫn là điều mà người ta phân vân…



Tham khảo thêm tin tức:




Nên lắp máy lạnh nào cho nhà xưởng?
3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp
So sánh 3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin dành cho không gian lớn
 
























_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin 10HP được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho công ty sản xuất_



*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CÔNG NGHIỆP CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT CÓ NHỮNG ƯU NHƯỢC ĐIỂM NÀO?*
​
*Những điểm sáng giá nhất của máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp:*



Là dòng máy lạnh đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp, có thể nói, đây là loại sản phẩm làm lạnh tốt và mạnh nhất trong tất cả các thương hiệu.
Thích hợp cho những nơi rộng lớn như công ty sản xuất với làn gió thổi xa lên đến 10m, đưa hơi lạnh đi đều phòng mà không bị bí hơi.
Khả năng điều hòa lại không khí mát mẻ nhanh chóng, chỉ cần khởi động và đợi từ 4 – 5 phút thì sẽ cảm nhận được sự mát lạnh đang hiện hữu trong không gian.
Khả năng chịu tải cao, hoạt động liên tục nhiều giờ mà không bị hỏng hóc hay báo lỗi xảy ra.
Lắp đặt thuận tiện, dễ dàng và dễ bảo hành, sửa chữa.
 

*Mặt hạn chế của máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp:*



Thiết kế khá cồng kềnh và khó khăn trong việc di dời.
Khả năng làm mát nhanh và mạnh, và đôi khi khiến người dùng khó chịu vì khá ngộp.
Chiếm diện tích đặt sàn, tuy nhiên, vẫn có thể khắc phục được bằng cách đi âm tường dàn lạnh.
 

*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CÔNG NGHIỆP CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT CÓ NHỮNG HÃNG NÀO? GIÁ LÀ BAO NHIÊU?*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất hiện nay được phân phối bởi 5 hãng sau đây:




Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin (5.5hp – 10hp) thổi trực tiếp: 59.800.000đ – 82.200.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin (10hp – 20hp) nối ống gió: 85.000.000đ – 153.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Reetech (10hp – 16hp): 66.800.000đ – 99.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp LG 10hp: 70.000.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Nagakawa 10hp: 57.800.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Sumikura 10hp: 66.300.000đ
 

***Một điểm lưu ý của *máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin*, hãng này có 2 loại sản phẩm: máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin thổi trực tiếp và máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin nối ống gió.



=> Tuy nhiên, máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin nối ống gió lại không được ưa chuộng ở Việt Nam, vì những bất cập như lắp đặt khó khăn, giá cao hơn rất nhiều so với dòng công nghiệp khác, chiếm diện tích đặt sàn,… Vì thế, người ta vẫn ưa chuộng lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin thổi trực tiếp hơn.





























_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Nagakawa 10HP được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho công ty sản xuất_



*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CÔNG NGHIỆP CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT GIÁ RẺ NHẤT?*


Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc là đơn vị lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất giá rẻ nhất tại địa bàn TPHCM và khu vực miền Nam này, chưa kể đến, tay nghề _lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất_ cũng cực kì cao, cực kì chuyên nghiệp. Cho nên, hãy yên tâm cho chúng tôi cơ hội để được làm bạn hài lòng trong lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất nhé!



Là đại lý cấp 1 của các hãng máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất, chính vì thế mà giá máy lạnh khi bán ra tại Hải Long Vân là rất rẻ so với những đơn vị khác. Cam kết 100% là hàng chính hãng, đầy đủ nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, có hóa đơn chứng từ chỉ rõ nơi xuất xứ.



=> Hãy yên tâm về dịch vụ của Hải Long Vân khi hợp tác, vì chúng tôi chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn hài lòng nhất có thể.















_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp LG 10HP được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho công ty sản xuất_



*NGOÀI CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CÔNG NGHIỆP CÒN PHÙ HỢP VỚI NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp với những tính năng ưu việt và nổi trội của nó rất thích hợp cho những không gian rộng lớn và cần một hệ thống chịu tải cao. Ngoài không gian công ty sản xuất ra, máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp còn là một sản phẩm được lắp đặt và đầu tư rất nhiều ở những không gian sau:




Lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho nhà xưởng.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho hội trường.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho sảnh chờ lớn.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho kho chứa hàng.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho văn phòng, công ty lớn.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho showroom
…
 

=> Nếu bạn cũng đang có những dự án khác ngoài công ty sản xuất, và cần một hệ thống máy lạnh, và cũng đang phân vân không biết có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp hay không, thì hãy cứ gọi liền vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng tư vấn thêm cho nhé!



*LỜI KẾT.*


Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng) sẽ luôn hoạt động 24/7 để sẵn sàng trao đổi với bạn về các vấn đề liên quan đến việc có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất không nhé! Quan trọng, rất nhiều khuyến mãi đang chờ các bạn đấy!



Ngoài việc lựa chọn *lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất*, bạn cũng có thể tham khảo thêm về việc đầu tư vào lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Trane, hoặc cũng có thể tham khảo máy lạnh âm trần Daikin, máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy, máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic,… cho công ty sản xuất. Đương nhiên vẫn không thua kém gì so với sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp này đâu.


----------

